# NO FERTILISATION



## Calladene (Dec 26, 2012)

I had egg collection yesterday and we got 7 eggs.
Had a phone call this morning nothing has fertilised and I am so upset.
The sperm was great but they didn't like the eggs.
Did is my first ivf and I'm gutted
My dose of stims was only 150 a day for 10 days
The embryologist says the eggs were quite small.
I only ever had one scan last week and they weren't grown then .
So I'm shocked I never got another scan before ec


Has anyone else had this before xxx


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Calladene, 

I'm so sorry to read your post.. my heart goes out to you and although I never had non fertilised I've had a cancelled cycle prior to collection due to low amount of eggs and then another cycle where all eggs were frozen due to the sperm count being so poor and both times my heart broke in two and I never thought I'd wake up with a smile on my face once again. 

May I ask was it short protocol you where on? I'm a little surprised they've not given you a higher dose of stims as that seems quite low with your AMH level. This would also help your eggs to mature more which it sounds like they weren't at their most mature stage if they were classed as small. 

It is normal to only have one scan at stim stage though if they were below 15mm then I'd of hoped they would of kept you going for a few more days.. do you know how big they were at your scan? 

Once thing I can say is your first cycle is always a gamble and a test/learning curve so please don't be dishearted. 

Lots of      and positive thinking for next time. Take some time to gather information and when you have a follow up and fire all the questions you have flying around your head and what you've found xxx


----------



## Calladene (Dec 26, 2012)

I was on long protocol .
I am gutted I'm hoping they did the ec too early or iv not had enough stim.
Looks like I have had a pretty rough ride too :-(
Xxx


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Long protocol is a standard one for 1st cycle and it was long protocol my cycle was cancelled. 

You need to ask them for short or short flare protocol due to having low AMH.. This means your body has more chance of obtaining more eggs and with more stimming drug will plump them up more. 

You have had a tough ride and I feel the same after 5 BFN and a lot of money down the drain.. 

Keep strong and give yourself some time to gather your strength and thoughts.. Look after yourself xx


----------



## l79 (Sep 23, 2008)

Similiar happened to us this morning. 
Got 13 eggs yesterday - unlucky number to start off with - 12 were injectable (ICSI) but only one half fertlised and they dont expect it to do anything overnight. 
We are lucky to have one miracle baby already but this is totally different this time, tricky to explain. 
I hope you have better luck on your next cycle. They change things every cycle depending on results, they may increase your drugs or give you different ones. You may also be more suited to ICSI like we had as they inject the eggs. 
Best wishes x


----------



## Calladene (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi 179 how did u get on with the embryos xx


----------



## feizysmum (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi Calladene, i had my first ivf in nov 2013 and got a call the next day to say non fertilised, i know how you feel, just stay strong and think positive and i know its hard but you will get through this, my clinic did icsi aswell and they said they not sure why it didnt work and told us to try again as every batch of eggs and sperm is different, we are thinking of going to a different clinic but just trying to decide which clinic to go, hope you feel better and good luck for the future, sending you baby dust x x


----------

